# House of the week



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

This house was built by the Co. I used to work for . My older brother (now retired) was the lead carp/ construction supervisor for this project and for much of the framing it was just him and a couple nail bangers. I need help finding the flaws to tease him about...










Ravencrest in Hunting Valley is Northeast Ohio’s most expensive listing at $15M: House of the Week


The Tudor-style estate was built in 2009 for late real estate developer Scott Wolstein.




www.cleveland.com


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Tell him all the inside corners smell like pea.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Cost of the dead guy $30 million to build and it’s being listed for 15 million. Wow.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Pfff! It's a trifle.

The pediment above the bathroom door to the Master is obviously 1/32 of a bubble off.

You're welcome.

Andy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

wallmaxx said:


> Cost of the dead guy $30 million to build and it’s being listed for 15 million. Wow.


So the finish carp overcharged.....


----------

